# Advanced Airway Managment for emt-b?



## micsaver (Oct 31, 2008)

In MA EMT-Basics do not do any "advanced airway management" just OPA's, NPAs and standard O2 delivery. Most of the books I have been using to study have a section on advanced airway management. Will the NREMT-Basic writen exam have questions AAM?  If it does it means I would be certified nationally, but couldn't use those skills as a Basic in MA, correct?


----------



## lalaneedstopass (Oct 31, 2008)

I honestly cannot remember if there are questions on AAM, but I think there were 2 or 3 simple questions. It's always best to study everything you're given whether or not you were taught it in class. Because the class tests you on what they teach you.. The NREMT tests you on what the class taught you and should have taught you. Some teachers like to skip over subjects which is great when you don't have to take an addl test that has nothing to do with the teacher.


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 1, 2008)

micsaver said:


> In MA EMT-Basics do not do any "advanced airway management" just OPA's, NPAs and standard O2 delivery. Most of the books I have been using to study have a section on advanced airway management. Will the NREMT-Basic writen exam have questions AAM? If it does it means I would be certified nationally, but couldn't use those skills as a Basic in MA, correct?


 
Did you get advanced airway management training in your class? To what extent? 

It there are only 2 to 3 very general questions on a national exam about advanced airway management and your instructor only briefly covered it or you have not performed any advanced airway management by demonstration, then you have no skills at this time to use regardless of a correct answer on a test question.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 1, 2008)

micsaver said:


> Most of the books I have been using to study have a section on advanced airway management. Will the NREMT-Basic writen exam have questions AAM?  If it does it means I would be certified nationally, but couldn't use those skills as a Basic in MA, correct?



NREMT has testing on *Advanced* Airway it is in the *Advanced *tests. Chances are you would not be able to use advanced airway being a basic in many states. 

R/r811


----------



## micsaver (Nov 1, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> Did you get advanced airway management training in your class? To what extent?
> 
> It there are only 2 to 3 very general questions on a national exam about advanced airway management and your instructor only briefly covered it or you have not performed any advanced airway management by demonstration, then you have no skills at this time to use regardless of a correct answer on a test question.



I agree! we didn't cover any advanced airway info in class because in MA Basics can only do BASIC airway management. I will study up on it in case there are a few questions, but was just wondering if there was a whole section of questions on it for the National test. Thanks


----------



## jrm818 (Nov 2, 2008)

if you went somewhere where EMT-B's could use some form of advanced airway - be it combitube, LMA, ET Tube, etc. - you would almost defiantly have to complete some additional state-specific training.  Even if the NREMT written test covers it, NREMT relies on the state practical...the MA state practical does not cover advanced airway skills.

Its analogous to the nebulized albuterol protocol in MA.  Its a basic skill, but you need state specific training with a sign-off from your medical director for you individually.  NREMT may ask a couple of general questions about albuterol their written test, I don't know, but it doesn't matter (well MA doesnt recognize NREMT anyways....but you get the idea)

And besides - would you really feel qualified to perform any of those skills after at most reading about them?

EDIT: never mind...missed your last post.  Don't know what is on the written test, but so this post isn't completely worthless, advanced airway techniques are on the NREMT practical skill sheets:

http://www.nremt.org/EMTServices/exam_coord_man.asp?secID=1#BSkillSheets

Thus I suspect they are a covered skill on the test to an extent, even if the state practical does not cover them.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 2, 2008)

Get educated before trying to get skills.  Skills without in depth education is a recipe for disaster for your patient.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 2, 2008)

jrm818 said:


> http://www.nremt.org/EMTServices/exam_coord_man.asp?secID=1#BSkillSheets
> 
> Thus I suspect they are a covered skill on the test to an extent, even if the state practical does not cover them.



These are just skill sheets for states that have advanced airway for Basic EMT's. They *DO NOT TEST ON THE BASIC WRITTEN for ADVANCED AIRWAYS. *

One need to be sure they meet the States criteria for advanced airway. 

R/r 911


----------



## jrm818 (Nov 2, 2008)

There ya go...I guess I guessed wrong...no surprise


----------



## NRCCEMTP26 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes the praticals and written is on the test. Now however if your state doesnot allow you to preform aam, just chalk it up as you expanding your knowladge. And i almost forgot, you can go to another state that will allow it and be fully covered by National Regestry, you might still have to take a state approved test and then you will be good to go


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 3, 2008)

In our state advanced airway is taught and certified after a full year as an EMT-B


----------

